# Wireless printer share OS X and Windows 7



## Bugsman (Aug 3, 2010)

All attempts to get a Windows 7 box to share a printer hooked up to a Mac have failed. The Mac is running 10.4.11 via an Airport Express LAN. The printer (Dell 1320c) is plugged in to the Airport via a USB cable (the only option). The printer drivers are up to date and correctly installed. The Windows boxes see the printer via the LAN but the printer does not respond to print requests.

Can anyone help please?

Bugsman


----------

